# Apache 2: could not bind to address [::]:8081



## Roi Danton (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich gestern endlich mal an das Upgrade auf ISPConfig 3.1 (von 3.0.5.4p8 auf 3.1.1p1) gemacht. Dabei gibt und gab es einige Probleme. Werde zu den einzelnen Sachen hier mal einzelne Threads aufmachen, in dem Fall hier, wie ich das Problem lösen konnte. Und ich hoffe, dass ich nichts doppelt poste, habe die Suche schon bemüht.

Bei dem Server handelt es sich um einen aktuellen Debian Jessie Server, lediglich ein paar jessie-backports sind installiert. Vom Apache allerdings nicht, da läuft die aktuelle Jessie-Version 2.4.10-10+deb8u7.

Folgende Fehlermeldung habe ich erhalten nach dem Upgrade von ISPConfig auf 3.1.1p1:

```
apache2[5082]: (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:8081
```
Der Apache startete nicht. Im Internet gesucht und irgendwann auch eine Lösung gefunden, leider habe ich mir die URL nicht gemeldet. Die Lösung sah folgendermaßen aus:

In der /etc/apache2/ports.conf:

```
Listen 80 8081
```
Wichtig hier ist, dass beide Ports in einer Zeile stehen und nicht jeweils mit einer "Listen" Anweisung in je einer Zeile. Habe ich ausprobiert, so geht es tatsächlich nicht.

Und klar, in apps.vhost muss dann "Listen 8081" auskommentiert werden.

Schwupps läuft der Apache hoch.

Habe natürlich auch geprüft, ob etwas auf dem Port läuft (was aber nie der Fall war). Dem ist nicht so gewesen. Und zur zweiten Prüfung habe ich den Port auf etwas anderes geändert, hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Habe ich da an anderer Stelle etwas verstellt oder erwartet ein aktueller Apache aus irgendwelchen Änderungsgründen die Anweisungen nun so in den Configs? Müsste dann ja auch in ISPConfig so aufgenommen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Roi


----------

